# Upgrade phpmyadmin and apache



## partove (Dec 18, 2013)

How do I upgrade phpmyadmin and Apache version on FreeBSD 9? Please explain for me step by step.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Upgrade phpmyadmin and apche*

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=26140


----------

